# Anyone used black lava for hardscape?



## Stu Worrall (27 Jun 2009)

Im getting a new 90cm tank in the next few months and have been looking for a different hardscape to put in it.  Its replacing my rio 125 which currently has the blue/green schist from TGM but I fancy a change and ive got an idea for a rolling/sloping mountainscape, a bit like a chinease valley so want to build rock up to the sides of the tank.

Whilst looking around Ive seen some black lava which has some really nice (mountainy) shapes to it. I think it would contrast well with the green mosses and plants but has anybody here ever used it and are there any pluses/minuses to using it?

This is one i found on the net that Oli knott has done but tis red lava from here http://www.pbase.com/plantella/naturesoilstepbystep3


----------



## Stu Worrall (30 Jun 2009)

just a free bump for this, has nobody here used any black lava?


----------



## skinz180189 (11 Jul 2009)

Google throws up loads of it for sale but doesn't come up with much about people actually using it.


----------



## Stu Worrall (11 Jul 2009)

yeah i had the same problem. im sorted for my next hardscape fopr the moment so might consider it for a future scape thats a bit different


----------

